# War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga Subscription



## Morrus

EN Publishing's imminent War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga is available  as a subscription. The subscription costs $34.99 for all 12 adventures. Individually, the adventures retail at $5.99, so the subscription is the cheapest way to get hold of them. Click here to subscribe to the _War of the Burning Sky _ Campaign Saga!


----------



## greenleaf

*price change*

I purchased the first adventure when this was the price, but now that I have gone to purchase the subscription, the price has been increased to $49.99.  Is there a way for those of us who purchased the original adventure under the premise of 'try before you buy' could subscribe at the original price?  Frankly the original lower price listed above was a major reason for purchasing the original adventure and I never supposed that by waiting three months to get the subscription that the price would have increased by 40%.


----------



## Morrus

There should be a coupon enclosed with the first adventure; although I don't know if it still works now that RPGNow has been redesigned.

The $34.99 was an introductory sale offer (it was only supposed to be available to those who _pre_-purchased the subscription before we'd even released the first adventure, but for some reason ended up being there for longer than we wanted); at that price we don't actually make any money at all - the reduction was our profit.  The idea was to get people talking about WotBs before the launch in the hope of generating sales later.

In addition to that, RPGNow increased its commission, which meant that, instead of merely not making any money at $34.99, we were actually _losing_ money!  At present, the $49.99 for twelve adventures (minus the $6 coupon in the first adventure) is the rock bottom price we can do it for and afford to make any more adventures in the series.  It works out to about $3.50 per adventure (some of which are over 100 pages long), which we honestly feel represents _incredibly _ good value.  We hope you guys agree, but we really can't afford to hand 'em out for less than $3.50 per adventure!


----------



## greenleaf

*understandable*

Thanks for the reply.  Ok, I didn't understand the way things were working in the pricing.  I agree that you are putting a lot of effort into the series and deserve some compensation so it makes sense that you certainly shouldn't lose money on your product!  The price change makes sense now.  Thanks.


----------



## amethal

Morrus said:
			
		

> The $34.99 was an introductory sale offer (it was only supposed to be available to those who _pre_-purchased the subscription before we'd even released the first adventure, but for some reason ended up being there for longer than we wanted); at that price we don't actually make any money at all - the reduction was our profit.  The idea was to get people talking about WotBs before the launch in the hope of generating sales later.



I've been very happy with my pre-purchased subscription, but I hadn't realised you'd made no money out of it ...

Are you still planning to release a print compilation at some point? I'll definitely be picking it up, and hopefully it will include a profit element!


----------



## Morrus

amethal said:
			
		

> Are you still planning to release a print compilation at some point? I'll definitely be picking it up, and hopefully it will include a profit element!




Yep!  Not till sometimes next year, though.


----------

